# Lumber



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

We have a Farm in Ky, and it has alot of Good Lumber on the 80 acers, I live in Indiana and would have to go down and make plans to have it milled, there Local, and then haul it home on my trailer which is 16'x 9' and is designed to haul cars. So Iam good to go. We had some Cherry milled last year and got it done real cheap, we ended up with 400 board ft, and I gave my Uncle some he lives on his side of the Farm. I am woundering about some Cedar? and some Walnut? would love to locate som Poplur.


splinter2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you have a mill or would you hire someone to do it? I'm sure you could find someone who would work in exchange for wood. 
I dont really know what your asking though?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

BigJoe16 said:


> Do you have a mill or would you hire someone to do it? I'm sure you could find someone who would work in exchange for wood.
> I dont really know what your asking though?


same here

but if someone offered me cedar or walnut or cherry etc id mill for them if i had a mill. im wanting some cedar. just sayin


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am not sure if he is asking something or telling us something. Or possible both.

George


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

:blink:


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> I am not sure if he is asking something or telling us something. Or possible both.
> 
> George


me either:icon_confused:


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Asking and telling I guess, I reread what I had posted and I was confussed as well, Sorry. There Is a Guy that will Mill, but he wants Cash, Iam sure he has a ton of cedar. I will just have to go down and see what his Prices are? Again Sorry.

Splinter2


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

What part of KY?


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Clinton Co. Ky.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

If it doesn't work out with the other sawyer let me know. Clinton Co. is a ways away but not to far. The issue is I would probably need mulla too.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

what is mulla, I see your from Tenn. what part, Iam only a Mile from State Line ky/ Tenn on Hwy 127


----------



## kpantherpro (Oct 3, 2011)

Mulla... Money, money, money...cash, Denaro, dollar, greenbacks, you know the stuff that supposedly makes the world go 'round...


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

splinter2 said:


> what is mulla, I see your from Tenn. what part, Iam only a Mile from State Line ky/ Tenn on Hwy 127


I live near Nashville.


----------



## splinter2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Your about 2 hrs away. How do you work the cutting? PRICE...


----------

